# Rag Rug Weaving



## hilarymercer51 (9 mo ago)

I have today read an article from Gist Yarns about Rag Rug weaving, In it they talk about 'using a temple when you weave a rag rug.
What is a temple?


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

A temple is an adjustable bar that has teeth that fit into each side of your weaving at the fell. It keeps selvedges straight and helps keep the selvedge warp threads from breaking. I use them regularly.
I read that article too and really take issue with the yarns she suggests for rug warp. !! One needs to use "rug warp" which Gist doesn't sell but is available at Yarn Barn, Eugene Textiles and other resources. Weaving a solid rag rug on a RHL is difficult, too, as you just can't beat it hard enough. I wouldn't call what she was weaving as Rugs, but more like material. Edit: the reason I take issue with her yarn suggestions for warp is from experience. I have spent a lot of time and effort weaving rugs (some on a RHL) with yarn such as she suggests, only to have them be limp and or fall apart with real rug-on-the-floor use. Not worth it! I am very careful now to use only rug warp and just took off my loom three rugs made with linen rug warp, which is even stronger and heavier than cotton rug warp. If you want to make rugs, I recommend watching Tom Kniseley's video, which is worth the investment.


----------



## hilarymercer51 (9 mo ago)

Thank-you gardenpoet, I have carefully noted all your comments.
Would anyone living in the UK have suggestions where I can obtain the warp yarn gardenpoet suggests?


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

hilarymercer51 said:


> Thank-you gardenpoet, I have carefully noted all your comments.
> Would anyone living in the UK have suggestions where I can obtain the warp yarn gardenpoet suggests?


 You can probably find it by doing a search via Bing or Google. Just look for 8/4 cotton rug warp, or linen rug warp. I think we all learned rug making from our Scandinavian and European ancestors, so surely there is PLENTY of it going on there. Indeed, I just read an article about just this: In Honor of Alma: A Reconstructed Rag Rug
Rug weaving is such a wonderful connection between all of us makers throughout the world. I love doing it partly to feel connected, and also to repurpose textiles that otherwise go to landfill. 

If you find a resource, do post it here for others.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

hilarymercer51 said:


> I have today read an article from Gist Yarns about Rag Rug weaving, In it they talk about 'using a temple when you weave a rag rug.
> What is a temple?


More about using a temple... When I wrote that I use them regularly, I really should confess that I don't use them all the time. I should, indeed. Sometimes I THINK I am keeping my selvedges straight, only to be disappointed when it is too late. My view is that having straight selvedges on a rug (or anything) is one of the first steps in making it look better, and certainly required if you want it to look professional at all. That being said, temples are a bit of a pain. They need to be between the fell and the front piece of the loom that the woven work goes over before heading toward the front beam (sorry, forgetting what that's called), but not too close to that front piece or when you beat, the teeth of the temple are likely to gouge your loom. (I am sad I did that when having my loom less than two weeks.) You also cannot insert it too close to the fell, otherwise you can't beat properly or see if (on a rag rug) the picks are crammed close enough so that if they aren't you can tug on them to tighten them up (I use a sturdy fat comb). One of the downsides to all this is, it really shortens how much weaving space you have, so that your shed is likely to be shorter, sometimes a problem if you have a fat shuttle filled with rag strips. But, you learn to deal with it.

Here are two options: Temples/Stretchers-Yarn Barn Of Kansas

I have both the metal and the wooden ones, and like handling the wooden ones better, plus they are much lighter weight and are more comfortable to rest lighter weight fabrics when weaving. But I do use the metal ones too...probably because those are what I have in the longer lengths, and they are all expensive so I am not likely to replace them.

Here's how to use a temple, and forgive me for going on and on here, but nobody told me how when I first got one or two, and I used them incorrectly for over a year. First off, be careful of those sharp little teeth! They are quite unpleasant to come into contact with one's fingers! Place the temple lightly at the beginning of your weave to see how long the temple should be (which is whatever width you want your work to stay). Take the "lock" off the temple and affix the temple to that width. The metal ones have holes on one side and one round tooth on the other one; just put the tooth in whichever hole will make the whole thing the right length. Before pulling the locking ring back on, which keeps it straight, bend the temple slightly at the point of the tooth in the hole but hold it so it doesn't come out and change your width. Insert the sharp little teeth into just inside the selvedge -- not quite the very end, but maybe three warp threads in so it really holds you fabric and doesn't pull the selvedge away. Do the same with the other side's teeth, then flatten/straighten the temple and begin weaving. You will need to move the temple quite often, so you will get good at doing this.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

hilarymercer51 said:


> Thank-you gardenpoet, I have carefully noted all your comments.
> Would anyone living in the UK have suggestions where I can obtain the warp yarn gardenpoet suggests?


Perhaps try
Empress Mills , Colne Lancashire 
Yorkshire Spinners. 
The Handweavers Studio,
Amazon.
Hope this is some use, I got the info from Google and memory.


----------



## kecwnp (Feb 25, 2018)

gardenpoet said:


> A temple is an adjustable bar that has teeth that fit into each side of your weaving at the fell. It keeps selvedges straight and helps keep the selvedge warp threads from breaking. I use them regularly.
> I read that article too and really take issue with the yarns she suggests for rug warp. !! One needs to use "rug warp" which Gist doesn't sell but is available at Yarn Barn, Eugene Textiles and other resources. Weaving a solid rag rug on a RHL is difficult, too, as you just can't beat it hard enough. I wouldn't call what she was weaving as Rugs, but more like material. Edit: the reason I take issue with her yarn suggestions for warp is from experience. I have spent a lot of time and effort weaving rugs (some on a RHL) with yarn such as she suggests, only to have them be limp and or fall apart with real rug-on-the-floor use. Not worth it! I am very careful now to use only rug warp and just took off my loom three rugs made with linen rug warp, which is even stronger and heavier than cotton rug warp. If you want to make rugs, I recommend watching Tom Kniseley's video, which is worth the investment.


I’d love to see pictures of your rugs. Front and back if possible


----------



## hilarymercer51 (9 mo ago)

kecwnp said:


> I’d love to see pictures of your rugs. Front and back if possible


I was inspired when I saw a picture of your Rag Rug some time ago - I now have a collection of used jeans in readiness for courage to commence - think it will be some time before you see any pictures (also I haven't a clue how to - a step too far I fear)! 
Thank you Martina for the info - Empress mill is just a hop, step and jump away.
Also thank you gardenpoet for the mass of information, much appreciated.


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

As was said earlier. Handweavers is the place.


----------



## hilarymercer51 (9 mo ago)

Googled Handweavers - they stock a lovely oatmeal Linen warp 6/6 res count 1 nm wet spun and a Cotton unmerc organic 2/16ne - in a wide variety of colours. . I have no idea what these terms mean - any ideas and which should I buy? 
Tomorrow I visit 'The knitting and Stitching show' in the north of England - I hope to find a stall selling weaving 'stuff'!


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

hilarymercer51 said:


> Googled Handweavers - they stock a lovely oatmeal Linen warp 6/6 res count 1 nm wet spun and a Cotton unmerc organic 2/16ne - in a wide variety of colours. . I have no idea what these terms mean - any ideas and which should I buy?
> Tomorrow I visit 'The knitting and Stitching show' in the north of England - I hope to find a stall selling weaving 'stuff'!


That is what pulled me into wanting to learn weaving. The vendor at a particular show I went to had such gorgeous yarns for weft and would explain and advise on warp yarns. She had a loom set up and customers could weave a bit to see how it felt. Little by little, every year I visited this vendor at the same show, getting more and more pulled in. I have a RH loom, and other stuff, plus more yarn, but find I don't have much time right now to weave. As a rookie, it is slow going, learn by doing, but I do enjoy it. I'll get back to weaving as soon as I finish some household projects.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

The DVD you mention by Tom Knisely, is it "Weave A Good Rug?"


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Lsay3 said:


> The DVD you mention by Tom Knisely, is it "Weave A Good Rug?"


probably. I find Kniseley informative and friendly, no matter what he is teaching. I bought his video (downloaded to my laptop) and refer to various sections time and time again.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

gardenpoet said:


> probably. I find Kniseley informative and friendly, no matter what he is teaching. I bought his video (downloaded to my laptop) and refer to various sections time and time again.


Thank you. I have another of his DVDs on warping the loom, I think I will invest in this one too. I love to watch videos while performing the craft. I have many sewing, knitting and weaving DVD's, so what ever I'm doing in my craft room, I can pop in a DVD and be inspired at the same time.


----------

